# Poker online et MAC OSx



## Choan (21 Janvier 2008)

Bandour tout l'mande.

Voilà je  me demande si il y a du monde qui joue aussi  au poker sous mac ?
Car hélas il y a tres peu de room compatible... 

Je veux me mettre plus sérieusement au cash game et j'aimerais savoir si il y a un tracker qui est compatible mac ? 
Pokeroffice ou poker tracker... j'ai entendu que la version 3 arrivait et serait ptet ok avec les Mac ? ca en est où ?

Quelle room utilisé vous avec mac ? On m'a dit que pokerstars était pas top par rapport a la version PC.
( je joue au poker essentiellement sous windows avec bootcamp ) .
Mais voilà puisque je joue beaucoup je suis plus souvent sous windows que sur mac du coup !! et ca me fout les boules...   

Aussi connaissez vous une pokerclock ou un logiciel de gestion de tournoi live qui est compatible mac? 
Car pour les tournois live je sors mon macbook pro, mais devoir le démarrer sous windows pour lancer tournament director  8| c'est la honte.

Merci a tout ce qui pourront m'aider et on fera ptet avancer les choses pour la MACosphère


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

J'avais posé la même question il y  a quelques temps et je n'avais pas eu de réponse.... depuis ce temps pokerstar a fait une version mac (encore en beta donc p-e elle rejoindra éventuellement celle de windows) sinon je sais que pokerstar a aussi possiblité de jouer sur une page web et donc sans client, j'avais testé et ca semblait prometteur et donc en 6 mois ça c'est sans doute développé...


----------



## Choan (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
merci de ta réponse.
Mais cette solution n'est pas tres agréable.
Car on ne peut pas faire de multitabling en cash games, et qu'on ne peut pas utiliser de tracker pour étudier nos mains...


J'entrevois peut etre une autre solution : 
faire s'executer les appli windows sous mac avec le logiciel CrossOver. 

Parait il ca marche plutot bien avec les petites applis.

Y a aussi parralel destop, mais ca fait un peu lourd et si cross over marche ca sera un windows de moins sur le DD !

Quelqu'un a des retours sur cross over?
J'ai vue plusieurs topic sur le forum, mais pas trop en rapport avec mon utilisation :
soit pour les jeux, et étonnament beaucoup on l'air de se plaindre... lol ! Ou pour de grosse appli comme photoshop ou dreamweaver .

Non j'aimerai avoir des avis de ce qui utilise ce logiciel avec de petites applications, des .Exe léger comme une room de poker . 

Merci.


----------



## nicomaly (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut moi je joue sous Mac sur Full Tit Poker et Winamax (en ligne via le site de Wam poker), les deux marche très bien !!


----------



## raphsou (22 Janvier 2008)

Full tilt poker marche très bien j'y joue régulièrement et c'est très sympa!


----------



## OlivierL (23 Janvier 2008)

nicomaly a dit:


> Salut moi je joue sous Mac sur Full Tit Poker et Winamax (en ligne via le site de Wam poker), les deux marche très bien !!


Tout pareil.
Je joue un peu sur pacific poker mais leur applet Java est vraiment pourrie.


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2008)

Comme pour lme bridge, le poker n'est pas bien représenté.

Une personne m'a demandé comment utiliser un certains de logiciels auxquels elle était habitué. Une seule solution : VMWare + Win XP 




Note du modo : si c'est "on line", c'est dans le forum "Internet et réseau". On y va !


----------



## Choan (23 Janvier 2008)

Moui avec parallel destop et le mode cohérence ca peut etre sympas !
Si j'ai bien compris on fait tourné une applications windows sous windows, mais comme si c'était une application mac? On reste sur notre space mac, dock et tout ?
On peut lancer une appli windows depuis le mac c'est ca ?

Par contre est ce que ca implique que la vm tourne toujours en tache de fond?
Car je pense que ca doit etre un poil lourd :rateau:


----------



## Choan (23 Janvier 2008)

Moui avec  parallel destop et le mode cohérence ca peut etre sympas !
Si j'ai bien compris on fait tourné une applications windows sous windows, mais comme si c'était une application mac? On reste sur notre space mac, dock et tout ?
On peut lancer une appli windows depuis le mac c'est ca ?

Par contre est ce que ca implique que la vm tourne toujours en tache de fond?
Car je pense que ca doit etre un poil lourd :rateau:


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Moui avec parallel destop et le mode cohérence ca peut etre sympas !
> Si j'ai bien compris on fait tourné une applications windows sous windows, mais comme si c'était une application mac? On reste sur notre space mac, dock et tout ?
> On peut lancer une appli windows depuis le mac c'est ca ?
> 
> ...



Oui c'est tout à fait ça et non ce n'est pas lourd. Tu as un Core2Duo et pas de soucis, la machine n'est pas plombée du tout. VMWare gère ça très bien.


----------



## bertol65 (25 Janvier 2008)

Moi je joue sur Pacific Poker. Interface mimimale mais ça fonctionne.


----------



## plogoff (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour ceux que ça intéresse Pokerstars est dispo pour Mac OS à l'adresse suivante:


http://www.pokerstars.com/fr/poker/download/mac/


----------



## MacPX (17 Octobre 2008)

Le sujet est traité sur http://www.pokermacosx.fr


----------



## poulpi33 (30 Novembre 2009)

Winamax est maintenant sur mac. vraiment pas mal du tout.je profite de ce post pour vous dire que je fais parti d'un club de poker: LE BORDEAUX CHANTECLERC HOLDEM (BCH). Ce club a un forum internet où figure quelques code d'accés pour des tickets de tournois sur winamax. Si cela vous intéresse, rdv à cette adresse: 

http://bch33.forumactif.com/index.htm?sid=4150b9e44d7c81d8e9ee9d04f5ccb2bc.

 Il sufiit comme sur tout forum de s'inscrire et de faire une petite présentation simple et ensuite vous aurez accès à la Section Online du forum où figure ces codes. 

Je vous informe de cela car, le nombre d'inscription sur notre forum nous apportent certains avantages nécessaires pour le développement de notre club.


----------

